# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Хроники диверсионного подразделения

## Akasey

*Хроники диверсионного подразделения*

*Начало обучения*

День 1. В наше подразделение пришел полковник и объявил, что мы будем учиться диверсионному делу по новой программе. До окончания подготовки никто живым не уйдет. А если кто несогласен, то пусть пишет рапорт. Его расстреляют без очереди. 
День 2. Пришел сержант. Сказал, что нашим обучением будет заниматься именно он. Обучаться будем по особой секретной школе (и технике) ниндзя, о которой не знаю даже сами ниндзя. В качестве демонстрации возможностей сержант разломал головой железнодорожную шпалу и съел каску. Все были в шоке. 
День 3. Выяснилось, что полковник шутил по поводу расстрела. Ничего, встретим - тоже пошутим. Он у нас в ластах на телеграфный столб залезет. 
День 5. Учились рыть ямы скоростным методом бобров и прыгать через них. К концу дня все научились перепрыгивать восьмиметровые ямы. 
День 7. Для стимулирования прыгучести сержант натянул в ямах колючую проволоку, поэтому все научились прыгать на 15 метров. 
День 9. Учились перепрыгивать заборы. С двухметровыми проблем не возникло. А с помощью мудрого сержанта, колючей проволоки и планки с наточенными гвоздями все научились перепрыгивать через трехметровые заборы. 
Ночью половина подразделения смылась в самоволку, перепрыгнув через забор. 
День 10. Приехали строители из специальных строительных войск и нарастили забор до 7 метров в высоту, так как по всем расчетам человек физически не способен на столько подпрыгнуть. Под руководством мудрого сержанта и планки с гвоздями научились перепрыгивать пятиметровые заборы. 
Ночью в самоволку ушла другая половина подразделения. Если человек не может перепрыгнуть забор, то он может его перелететь. С пороховым ускорителем. 
День 11. Учимся ползать по стенкам. Получается плохо. Сержант сказал, что по стенкам ползать может научиться даже обезьяна, но он нас простимулирует. 
День 12. Ползаем неплохо, но часто падаем вниз. Сержант разложил внизу дощечки с гвоздями. Первым упал Иванов. Гвозди погнулись, Иванов почти не пострадал. 
День 13. Уверенно ползаем по стенам. Иванов боится высоты, поэтому на уровне шестого этажа начинает блевать. Но не падает, потому что сержант обещал надрать ему задницу. 
День 14. Пришел командир подразделения. Просил составить график самоволок. Потому что детекторы масс, тепла и прочих сущностей не рассчитаны на ниндзю. Впрочем, сержант нас быстро обломил, сказав, что эти детекторы больше предназначены для отстрела голубей, а не для того, чтобы поймать немного грамотного диверсанта. Потом, правда, смягчился и пробурчал: \"Пусть мальчики погуляют\", но пообещал поставить сюрпризы-ловушки и собственноручно выпороть того, кто в них сдуру попадется. 
День 15. Сержант пришел с зеленой рожей. Попал в собственный сюрприз, который Петров, совершая вечерний моцион обнаружил и переставил в другое место. Весь день терзались догадками - как сержант будет себя пороть? Но зрелища. к сожалению, не дождались. 
Ночью дружно выискивали все сюрпризы-ловушки. Нашли не только их. В число трофеев попало: 6 противотанковых мин, 4 автомата, 3 пистолета для подводной стрельбы, 7 стингеров и два стенобитных бревна с титановым сердечником (не говоря уже о такой мелочи, как ящик гранат Ф1 белой раскраски и ящик патронов к ШКАС). Трофеи зарыли в каптерке, но не удержались и выставили сюрпризы в самых интересных местах. Остаток ночи гадали, что за часть здесь находилась раньше? 
День 16. Сержант умудрился угодить в две ловушки, поэтому напоминал свежевыкрашенного хамелеона. Учились метать вилки и ложки. Потому что сержант сказал, что ножи \"каждый дурак умеет метать\". Завтра будем метать зонтики. 
День 17. Метали зонтики. Хорошо кинутый зонтик прошибает фанеру в 5 мм с 20 метров. Сержант, в свою очередь, продемонстрировал этот фокус со 100 метров. Но у него набита рука. 
По словам сержанта, если у зонтика титано-вольфрамовые спицы, то он не только фанеру, но и кирпичную кладку прошибет. 
Ночью откопали в каптерке свинцовый брусок неизвестного происхождения. Сходили до ближайшей деревни и опрометчиво опробовали на курятнике. 
День 18. Пришел командир и рассказал, что к одному деду ночью в курятник упал метеорит. Прошиб стенку и трех курей. Тушки до сих пор не найти. Перья дед собирался отдать в Фонд Мира. Мы заверили командира, что на вверенном ему участке все было спокойно. 
День 19. Обучались искусству быть невидимыми в тылу потенциального противника. Разбились по парам и играли в прятки. В роли арбитра выступил сержант, временами выделявший именной пинок. Нога у сержанта тяжелая, поэтому неудачники пролетали метров десять. 
День 20. Обучались быть не только невидимыми, но и неслышимыми, так как были обвязаны колокольчиками. Под руководством мудрого сержанта и его пинков это получилось настолько неплохо, что у сержанта кто-то спер сигареты. Выяснили, что это сделал неуклюжий Васькин, умудрившись при этом скурить пол-пачки. Сержант этому факту удивился и начал ругаться на ниндзявском языке. Часа два мы добросовестно конспектировали его речь. Надо же знать, как правильно общаться с населением в тылу вероятного противника. В конце речи сержант пообещал устроить нам завтра сюрприз. 
День 21. Сержант притащил противоугонные устройства, реагирующие на вибрацию и нацепил на нас для закрепления навыков неслышимости. Продолжили обучаться невидимости и неслышимости, но быстро прекратили. Как оказалось, устройство слишком громко воет и срабатывает от любой пролетающей мухи. Кроме того, местные жители из близлежащей деревни могли подумать, что отсюда угоняют скот, ведь им сказали, что здесь располагается передовая птицеферма для элитных щенков. 
День 22. Обучались прицельному метанию сюрикенов по движущимся мишеням - летающим мискам, так как тарелки быстро закончились. Мимо летел косяк гусей. Решили попробовать сюрикены на них. Потом пришлось думать, куда девать столько мяса. Продали в деревню, купили шампанского и, по ниндзявскому обычаю, выпили его за упокой гусиных душ. Пусть тушенка им будет пухом. 
День 23. Обнаружили, что пороховых ускорителей не так много, и их следует экономить. Сидоров предложил использовать пожарный багор для преодоления забора вместо шеста. Почему мы раньше не догадались? 
День 24. Пришел сержант и объявил, что вечером мы делаем контрольную вылазку. Во-первых, для пополнения запаса продуктов, во-вторых, для проверки усвоенных знаний. Боевая задача - незаметно проникнуть в огород, затариться там капустой и кабачком и так же незаметно исчезнуть. Боевое задание все успешно выполнили и даже перевыполнили. 
День 25. Утром к командиру пришел председатель местного АО \"Колхоз\" с трясущимися руками и невнятной речью. После отпаивания литром спирта удалось выяснить, что ночью к председателю на личный огород пришла бесовская сила. В результате - следов нет, овощи на огороде исчезли, а десять сторожевых волкодавов, патрулировавших огород, за всю ночь ничего не видели и не слышали. Странно, и чего это мы так дружно ломанулись вчера на один и тот же огород? Чтобы председатель не слишком огорчался и не помер с голоду, решили возвратить половину. 
День 26. К командиру опять пришел председатель. Трясется весь. После отпаивания двумя литрами спирта рассказал, что под воздействием нечистой силы на пустом огороде за ночь выросли овощи, а в центре огорода - 12 метровая сосна. Пять сторожей с автоматическими берданками и собаки ничего не заметили. Командир пообещал содействие и при необходимости выделить за скромное вознаграждение несколько кур типа \"пиранья\". 
Провели внутреннее расследование и выяснили, что сосну приволок Сусанин для введения вероятного противника в заблуждение. 
День 27. Сегодня сержант нас похвалил. Он сказал, что даже такие идиоты как мы, все же научились кое-каким полезным мелочам. Хотя все еще не способны ползать по потолку как обычные мухи, не обучавшиеся нинздявскому искусству. Поэтому он наклеил мух на потолок, а мы ползали и отковыривали их.

----------


## Akasey

*Cовсем немного развлечений*

День 28. Кто-то сдуру спросил у сержанта, какие пистолеты и автоматы предпочитают ниндзя. В ответ сержант завелся как трактор \"Беларусь\" и прочел нам лекцию о том, что настоящий ниндзя одним гвоздем может пер***ть целую роту. Руки и ноги у сержанта тяжелые (знаем, пробовали), поэтому он не преувеличивает. А всякие там пистолеты только зря оттягивают трусы, и нужны ниндзе как собаке пятый хвост. Еще сержант по секрету сказал, что если хорошо и грамотно метнуть стул, то можно сбить вертолет. Но для гарантии лучше пользоваться двумя стульями, один - в морду, а другой - в хвост. А если ножки у стула титано-вольфрамовые, то и БТР не поздоровится. 
День 29. Обучались метать пули от пистолета Макарова. К концу дня Сидоров выбивал на мишени 100 из 100, хотя раньше, стреляя из пистолета, ему это не удавалось. Сержант говорит, что если привезут крупные мишени, то будем учиться метать в них гири. 
День 30. Нам повезло! Сегодня мы поймали полковника и, несмотря на его идиотские протесты, нацепили ему ласты и загнали на телеграфный столб. Слезть обратно полковник не может, а снимать его мы не хотим. Это ведь самая удачная наша шутка за месяц обучения. 
День 31. Учились ловить пулю зубами. Для самозащиты от тех сумасшедших, что любят пострелять. Вместо пуль использовали желуди, потому что обычную пулю нужно ловить мягко и ненавязчиво, а мы так пока не умеем. Чудо в перьях орет со столба каждые полчаса. Начали сверять с ним часы. 
День 32. Учились правильно фехтовать холодным оружием. Фехтовали, правда, палкой от швабры, а не мечом. Так как натуральный меч дали только подержать и понюхать. Чтобы мы случайно не попортили м***ль и казенную обстановку (стенды, сараи, деревья, траву). Полковнику, сидящему на телеграфном столбе, закинули авоську с бананами. Этот шутник съел не только бананы, но и авоську. 
День 33. Обучались фехтованию на веревках. С маленькими гирьками на конце. Иванов в порыве энтузиазма размахался так, что взлетел. После этого мы начали учиться летать, под руководством мудрого сержанта и его пинков. 
Вечером развлеклись тем, что ползали по потолку и били мух. Глаза у мух от такого зрелища были по пять копеек. 
День 34. Полковник свалился со столба. Вчера мы забыли его покормить, поэтому он сожрал ласты. После чего упал вниз, не удержавшись на телеграфном столбе. Сержант философски заметил, что так поступают настоящие ниндзя, когда им приходится долго сидеть в засаде. Пусть он останется голым, но задачу свою выполнит. Сержант намекнул, что неплохо бы потренироваться и нам в съедении собственной одежды. Пришлось отвлекать его от этого плана анекдотами. 
Вечером развлеклись тем, что сбивали мух прямо на лету, плевками. 
День 35. Обучались ползать по зеркальным стенкам по технологии мух. Только мухам хорошо, а нам не хватает конечностей. Зрелище до того прикольное, что самое трудное - не заржать. Хотя падать на гвозди уже не больно, но сержант требует разгибать их обратно. 
Вечером было скучно. Мухи после вчерашнего шоу куда-то попрятались. Развлеклись ночной охотой на тараканов. 
День 36. Пойманных тараканов аккуратно покрасили в синий цвет с красным кантиком и втридорога загнали в ближайшем зоомагазине как экзотических пауков с Мадагаскара. 
Вечером на эти деньги отмечали 36-й день обучения. Про закуску сразу не подумали, поэтому пришлось наведаться на огород к председателю АО \"Колхоз\". Сторожевых волкодавов тоже угостили коньяком. 
День 37. Косили траву. Голыми руками. Потому что сержант сказал, что косилкой всякий дурак сумеет. Судя по всему, нам же ее и кушать. 
Зашел председатель и пожаловался, что его собаки вчера объелись беленой. Во всяком случае, вид у них был такой. Объяснили, что собакам не хватает витаминов. И пива. С собой председателю завернули бутылку коньяка и три мешка скошенной травы. 
День 38. Обучались полетам на воздушных шариках. Средство, конечно, тихоходное, но бесшумное и вгоняет противника в шок. Пока он вправляет выпавшую от удивления челюсть и три раза протирает глаза, можно натворить делов. Во время обучения строили глазки пролетавшим мимо голубям. Голуби от удивления впадали в штопор. 
День 39. Пришел председатель и сказал, что у него взбесились кролики и устроили дебош. Спрашивал, что с ними делать? Лопатой сразу или подождать? Объяснили председателю, что у кроликов период летней шизофрении. Бывает такое иногда. А мы-то гадали, кто давеча свистнул пакетик с ЛСД... У нас шутка над сержантом сорвалась. А \"витаминчики\", оказывается, кролики схрумкали. 
День 41. Обучались маскироваться под зверей. Петрова в порыве чувств чуть не ***** медведь, но получил по гландам, после чего они остались лучшими друзьями. Сидоров, мечтавший попробовать французскую кухню, \"закосил\" под аиста и обожрался лягушками. 
День 42. Сегодня последний день обучения на птицеферме, хотя мы называем ее курятником. Сержант произнес чувственную речь. Он отметил, что угробил на нас больше месяца лучших лет своей жизни, но хоть чему-то научил \"этих идиотов\", и выразил уверенность, что к концу жизни мы научимся больше. Если доживем. После чего подарил нам один ниндзявский меч, на долгую память. Сам Маклауд держал его в руке. Все расчувствовались и устроили банкет. 
Но все интересное только начиналось...

----------


## Akasey

*Cтрана железных коней* 


День 1. Спали до обеда. Но пришел какой-то лейтенант и начал нас будить. Мы не поняли его наглость и продемонстрировали ему и на нем древний ниндзявский прием \"Кьюзки матт\". Лейтенант почему-то обиделся. Чтобы он не выл как белуга во время сенокоса, налили ему 500 грамм. Лейтенант выпил и выть перестал. Тут проснулись все и начали гудеть вместе с лейтенантом. Попутно развязался разговор о том и о сем. Вот что нам рассказал лейтенант. Начальство решило, что для разнообразия в нашей диверсионной подготовке пригодится умение грамотно управлять различными средствами передвижения. Поэтому для нас вновь наступает учебный сеанс. 
День 2. В целях конспирации за нами приехал рефрижератор с надписью \"Куры\". Загрузились и поехали. Стало скучно... и мы принялись распевать песни. Через два часа водители попросили нас заткнуться, так как их достали просьбами продать парочку кур-мутантов, которые от холода спасаются тем, что травят анекдоты и поют блатные песни на языке аборигенов Новой Зеландии. 
Прибыв на место, мы разлеглись на травке и дали синхронного храпу. 
День 3. Пришел майор и сказал, что он тут самый главный ас. На что ему резонно возразили, что асы - одноглазые. Майор несколько смутился, но рассказал душераздирающую историю о том, как он брал за жабры звуковой барьер. Крылья от самолета были в ремонте, а самолет с двигателем требовалось испытать. И майору пришлось брать звуковой барьер прямо на шоссе. Мы чуть не разрыдались. Птичку было жалко. В смысле - самолет. 
День 4. Пришли инструкторы и раздали нам мотоциклы. Зачем-то прочитали лекцию о том, что мотоциклы бывают трех видов. Трехколесные - для детей и пенсионеров, двухколесные - для обычных людей и одноколесные - для профессионалов. Ну да, как же... Одноногие пехотинцы быстрее и лучше бегают. 
Покатались с удовольствием, правда, инструкторы орали, что столбы надо объезжать, а не ездить по ним вверх. 
День 5. Инструкторы начали натягивать перед нами тросы. Но мы не растерялись и перекусывали их налету. Инструкторы начали орать, что тросы они натягивают для того, чтобы мы почувствовали себя одним целым с мотоциклом и перепрыгивали бы через них. Мы ответили, что не можем быть единым целым с мотоциклом, так как мотор у нас в заднице не предусмотрен. Инструкторы почему-то посмотрели на нас как на идиотов. 
День 6. Обучались \"брать барьер\". Иванов переволновался и проехал сквозь барьер (кирпичную стенку). Остальные просто перепрыгнули ее, схватив мотоцикл в охапку. Инструкторы заплакали. 
Вечером Иванов, Петров и Сидоров вышли прогуляться на моцион. Не понравились рокерам. Впрочем, рокеры им - тоже. Наши немного попинали рокерам технику, до \"восьмерки\". Потом подумали и попинали еще немного - до \"девятки\". Интересно, как рокеры будут ездить на \"девятке\"? 
День 7. Инструкторы плюнули на нас. В том смысле. что раз не получилось с легким наземным транспортом (они бы еще метро сюда притащили), то, возможно, получится с летающим. Водили нас на экскурсию в ангар к вертолетам. Иванов попробовал антенну на зуб. Откусил, но инструкторы не заметили. 
У Сидорова с инструкторами возник спор, который закончился тем, что Сидорова назвали \"земляным червяком\". В качестве ответной меры Сидоров завязал лопасти винта узлом. Инструкторы долго ругались. 
День 8. Сусанин угробил два вертолета. Сам Сусанин, вылезая из-под обломков, отделался легкими царапинами, а инструкторы, сидевшие с ним рядом в вертолете - большим шоком. Зря они сказали, что если мы угробим эти вертолеты, то нам пришлют новые. 
День 9. Так как свежие вертолеты к завтрашнему дню завезти не успеют, мы отправляемся на стрелковый полигон.

----------


## Akasey

*Стрелковый полигон* 


День 1. Сегодня на туристическом \"Урале\" добрались до стрелкового полигона, где нас будут учить стрелять из всех движимых средств оружия. Нашим инструктором по стрельбовой подготовке назначен сержант оптимистичного вида. Говорят, что он хороший снайпер, и с десяти метров попадает в глаз бегущему таракану. 
День 2. Обучались стрелять из пистолетов. Как оказалось, ногами стрелять оригинальнее, чем руками. Но все равно - не интересно. Зато обнаружили, что в качестве бумеранга они плохо, но летают. Сержант сказал, что если мы будем так извращаться, то в следующий раз будем стрелять из аркебузы. Сейчас! Пусть сначала найдет хоть одну штуку в потребном состоянии. 
День 3. Сегодня нам показали автомат. С точки зрения грамотного ниндзя - это хорошая дубина. А если еще хорошо наточить ножик, который зачем-то назвали штыком, то им можно будет косить траву. Для зайцев. 
Петров поспорил с сержантом, что тот не попадет с трех раз в мишень. Сержант попробовал и - не попал. Еще бы - Петров незаметно погнул дуло автомата. 
День 4. Учились стрелять из автоматов. На радостях израсходовали 15 ящиков с патронами и выкосили всю траву на стрельбище. Гильзы, правда, пришлось собирать гра***ми и лопатами. 
День 5. Учились собирать и разбирать автоматы различных моделей. Сидорову удалось собрать из различных деталей (вслепую) настолько хитрую штуковину, что сержант охнул и сел прямо на то место, где стоял. 
День 6. Обучались использованию снайперской винтовки на малогабаритных мишенях. Неожиданно приехал с инспекцией генерал. А в это время Иванов решил проверить дальность винтовки, и, в качестве эксперимента, застрелил гуся на даче у местного прапорщика (которая почему-то оказалась не так далеко от полигона). Прямо в скворечнике, если так можно выразиться. Генерал задумчиво почесал биноклем в затылке и сказал: \"Ну, вы, блин, и пуляете...\" 
День 7. Прапорщик выставил Иванову гусиную претензию. Спор Иванова с прапорщиком по поводу гусей закончился тем, что прапорщик остался должен еще три гуся и банку майонеза. 
День 8. Устроили банкет для генерала, на посошок. Вечером закантовали его бесчувственное тело в самолет. После того, как самолет взлетел, выяснилось, что это не тот самолет. То-то летчики сопротивлялись... Кроме того, по ошибке, вместо штабных документов ему в портфель засунули руководство \"Как правильно разводить кур в условиях оазиса Сахары\". 
День 9. Обучались ночной стрельбе из пулемета с оптическим прицелом. Пока разобрались, что к чему, успели скосить пол-рощи. Потом Воробьев догадался снять прибор ночного видения, после чего результаты стали намного точнее. Дрова, что скосили, решили не трогать - устроим здесь пикник. 
День 10. Обучались стрельбе из стингера. Забавная штука... Но за угол не стреляет, проверили. Сидоров в качестве эксперимента выстрелил стингером белке в глаз. И попал. Потому как оспорить это оказалось невозможно из-за отсутствия тушки, но хвост белки опознали. 
День 11. Сусанин попросил сержанта показать грибные места, так как последнего гуся уже съели. Через три часа Сусанин приволок мешок грибов, из которых мы сразу начали делать шашлык. А сержант вернулся через трое суток, одетый в униформу папуаса. Случайно заблудился. 
День 15. Обучались стрелять из миномета. Незаметно положили на мину булыжник. В результате, после \"запуска\" мина полетела в одну сторону, а булыжник - в другую, но с тем же курсом. Сержант чуть не упал туда, где стоял. Но прочистил горло и сказал, что это новый тип мины - с разделяющейся боеголовкой. Запустили еще несколько мин аналогичным способом. Кончилась эта забава тем, что пришел лесник и заявил, что пора прекращать раскидывать всякую фигню, а то лоси пугаются и запрыгивают прямо на деревья. А ему надоело снимать их обратно. 
День 16. Учились собирать и разбирать миномет. Сидоров, как всегда, собрал хитрую штуковину. Сержант сказал, что он не в курсе, будет ли это \"устройство\" работать, поэтому все отошли подальше. \"Устройство\" работает, но мина летит по синусоиде. Перевернули штуковину кверху ногами, мины стали летать по косинусу. 
День 17. Знакомились с пушкой. Теоретически. Потому что сержант сказал, что он боится представить с*** результат того, что мы сможем с ней сотворить, и каким местом она после этого будет стрелять. Если сможет. А научиться из пушки стрелять можно и по учебнику. 
День 18. Нам показывали сегодня настоящий танк. Пока мы его щупали - погнули танку хобот. Сержант долго ругался десятиэтажными выражениями.

----------


## Akasey

*С танком наперевес* 


День 19. Катались на танке, с ветерком. Ветерок, правда, пришлось нагонять веерами. Сержант хотел запихнуть нас внутрь танка, но мы уперлись всеми конечностями и в эту душегубку лезть отказались. В конце концов сошлись на том, что остаемся на танке сверху, но при этом не гнем танку хобот. 
День 20. Разбирали танк. Разбирали долго, потому что у него оказалось слишком много деталей. Сержант принес большую канистру спирта и сказал, что если уж мы разобрали танк, то нужно протереть детали спиртом. Мы поступили проще: выпили его. После чего надрали хвост филину и еще кому-то с рогами. 
День 21. Собирали разобранный танк. В результате получился несколько странный агрегат . Матерые танкисты, увидев его, перекрестились и сказали, что подлодку с вертикальным взлетом видят впервые. 
День 22. Учились стрелять из танка. Проезжая мимо леса, заметили, что шевелятся кусты. Пульнули туда. Из кусов выбежал недовольный лесник без штанов. 
Вечером подрались с медведем из-за малины. Но потом помирились и выпили на брудершафт. 
День 23. Учились кидать учебную гранату по танку. Иванов умудрился закинуть гранату прямо в дуло, после чего из танка вылез закопченый танкист и долго говорил различные комплименты на армейском сленге. 
День 24. Сержант сделал выводы, поэтому мы кидали по танку муляжи гранат. Как оказалось, у нас не такая легкая рука, поэтому к концу занятий танк выглядел так, словно он 250 раз упал с 11-метровой сосны в овраг. 
День 25. Сегодня сержант объяснял нам основы стрельбы из танка в условиях видимости, не удовлетворяющей условиям адекватного визуального контроля результатов доставки снарядов к месту назначения. Говоря простым ниндзявским языком - в темноте. 
Ночью проводили маневры по стрельбе. Петров случайно сбил летающую тарелку. 
День 26. Сержант пытался объяснить нам \"как правильно нападать на танк из укрытия\" и \"как правильно прыгать на танк методом Тарзана\", но танкисты не смогли завести танк. Потому что мы незаметно засунули кирпич в выхлопную труду. Пока механики меняли двигатель, мы сходили в лес. Подышали свежим воздухом и наловили пару мешков лягушек. 
Вечером, когда жарили шашлыки из лягушек. Сначала хотели подложить лягушек сержанту в постель, но потом решили их съесть. Как экзотику. 
День 27. Вечером внезапно приехали метеорологи с претензией, что мы сбили их секретный метеозонд. Захватили их в плен и напоили до беспамятства. Ночью затащили танк на наблюдательную вышку. По приколу. 
День 28. Метеорологи проснулись с больной головой и все утро спрашивали у нас, какой сегодня год. Сержант долго бегал по полигону и спрашивал, как танк умудрился оказаться на вышке. Свалили все на метеорологов. Все равно они ничего не помнят. 
День 29. Ночью выполняли контрольное учебное задание по бесшумному выведению танков из строя. Когда сержант увидел завязанные узлом хоботы у танков, то долго рыдал так, что все звери попрятались в норы. Даже те, у кого нор никогда не было. 
День 30. Неожиданно вернулся генерал из саванны. Вид бодрый и загоревший. С собой привез кур на шашлыки. Куры достаточно крупные и сильно смахивают на страусов. 
День 31. Сегодня наш последний день на этом полигоне. Сержант недвусмысленно сказал \"Хватит!\" Завтра возвращаемся к нашим новым вертолетам. Выгодно загнали целый КАМАЗ гильз и затарились коньяком и водкой. Пинками свалили несколько деревьев и закатили прощальную вечеринку с шашлыками из генеральских кур. Генерал был бодр и весел.

----------


## Akasey

*Винтолетный отряд*


День 1. Мы вернулись на вертолетный полигон к нашим новым вертолетам. Модель абсолютно новая, поэтому на ней никто не летал. Лопасти винтов у них теперь титановые, чтобы мы их случайно не погнули. Антенны, кстати, тоже. 
День 2. Пришел лейтенант и начал заунывным голосом бубнить теорию физики полета геликоптерных конструкций. Через три часа Петров (которому надоело спать) оборвал его прямо посередине длинного (200 слов) и умного предложения и намекнул, что нас больше интересует \"за какую ручку правильно дергать\", а как это летает - мы уж сами разберемся, с поллитрой. Лейтенант обиделся, плюнул в люстру и ушел. Люстра упала прямо на Петрова. 
День 3. Инструкторы устроили нам экскурсию по внутреннему интерьеру вертолета. Иванова заинтересовало назначение красной ручки. Как выяснилось, это - ручка аварийного кручения винта, применяется при внезапной остановке двигателя. Специально приглашенный сержант Димм (по внешнему виду - двуногий бык, не отягощенный мыслительным агрегатом) нам любезно продемонстрировал его применение. Жаль, что он не входит в перечень бортового оборудования. 
День 4. Учились взлетать. Сусанин сразу после взлета умудрился перевернуть вертолет вверх лыжами. Инструктор из-за непривычного обзора переблевал окрестности, но потом взял себя в ежовые рукавицы и посадил вертолет. За такой подвиг мы дружно качали его на руках. Пока он не уснул. 
День 5. Сегодня у Воробьева была Черная Пятница. Во время учебного полета он умудрился сломать пару рычагов и руль, поэтому с посадкой возникли сложности. После того, как он целый час наматывал круги вокруг посадочной площадки, мы решили сбивать его вниз палками. Но тут, после долгих героических насилий (ну не бросать же ценное имущество в воздухе), вертолет как-то приземлился. Воробьев с расстройства забыл открыть дверь, поэтому вышел из вертолета вместе с ней. Сержант долго ругался и пообещал в следующий раз поставить титановую дверь. Инструктора, летевшего вместе с Воробьевым, пришлось выносить вместе со стулом, так как отцепить его от стула не удалось. 
День 6. Учились летать строем. Зачем - никто толком не мог объяснить, но все почему-то убеждали нас в том, что мы не просто папуасы, сидящие за штурвалом (то есть рулем) передовой техники, но еще и вертолетная эскадра. Приятно сознавать, что мы не только ценный мех. 
День 7. Обучались полетам с препятствиями и барьерами. Полеты в лесу между деревьев действительно оказались забавными. Заодно деревья постригли, по Уставу. Кроме того, обучались правильно вылетать из-за угла, чтобы нанести вероятному противнику наибольшее удивление. 
День 8. Пролетая над Гнездом Кукушки (так полигон называется), решили сократить путь, поэтому наша вертолетная эскадра, совершенно не привлекая внимание, проследовала через арку. Но один из вертолетов застрял. Пришлось привинчивать к нему трос и вытягивать на буксире другим вертолетом. 
День 9. Отрабатывали атаку на наземные цели. Иванов имитировал сирену для устрашения вероятного противника. Но мы ошиблись и вместо сарая с мишенями произвели атаку на курятник. К сожалению, ошибку заметили только тогда, когда увидели, что куры в панике выпрыгивают из окон \"объекта\". 
День 10. Пришел начальник курятника и заявил, что из-за нас его петух стал импотентом. Выразили ему сочувствие и посоветовали отправить петуха на курсы психотренинга по методу Фрейда. 
Вечером, под руководством Сидорова разобрали вертолет и собрали опять, но в актовом зале. 
День 11. Утром по полигону бегал злой полковник и допытывался, какая сволочь спьяну залетела на вертолете в актовый зал через открытое окно. 
Вечером разобрали вертолет и собрали обратно, но в ангаре. 
День 12. Утром по полигону бегал злой полковник и допытывался, кто украл из актового зала вертолет. Угостили его пивом и пургеном. Теперь полковник напрочь отказывается выходить из сортира. В знак протеста подсыпали пурген всем остальным. 
День 13. У нас день отдыха. Потому что все остальные забились в туалеты и оттуда не вылезают. Если к вечеру они не разойдутся, подложим бомбу и вызовем Службу спасения. 
День 14. Им повезло. Но зайти на территорию \"объекта\" пока не представляется возможным. 
День 15. Пришел майор из первого отдела. Вместе с ним стали искать диверсанта-отравителя. Диверсанта не нашли, но у прапорщика обнаружили 10 противотанковых мин и две авиабомбы, которые он использовал в качестве груза при засолке огурцов. Нештатная ситуация была быстро урегулирована парой ящиков водки. 
Вечером \"спасали\" водку. Когда майор \"осознал\" себя бревном, положили его в вертолет. Чтобы комары не обглодали. 
День 16. Проснулись от дикого вопля майора. Полчаса объясняли, кто он такой и что здесь делает. Опохмелили майора до состояния бревна. 
Вечером, под руководством Сидорова, разобрали два вертолета и собрали из них один, но с четырьмя винтами и кабинами в разные стороны. 
День 17. Инструкторы были шокированы зрелищем гибрида настолько, что потеряли осмысленную речь и объяснялись с нами сурдопереводом. К сожалению, язык сурдоперевода мы не изучали, поэтому не смогли определить, жесты хвалительные или ругательные. 
День 18. Пришла группа инструкторов и сержантов. Сказали, что, по их мнению, мы на вертолетах полетали достаточно, теперь пора продолжить обучение на самолетах. С другими инструкторами. 


*Сенокосилка на взлете* 


День 19. До самолетного хозяйства было не так далеко, поэтому мы решили прошвырнуться пешком. Пока шли по лесу, напугали трех медведей и одного лесника. Причем лесник умудрился залезть (за 45 секунд) на самое высокое дерево в сосновой роще и долго оттуда кричал: \"Не влезай! Укушу!\" 
День 20. Пришел майор, который ас, но не одноглазый, и начал нам рассказывать, что мы будем летать на шедеврах гениальной мысли, так как всем известно, что это - самолеты. Нам это не было известно, поэтому Петров спросил, а чем, собственно, самолет отличается от большой паяльной лампы с крыльями? Майор начал шипеть, как лев, севший хвостом в костер, но пригрозил, что покажет нам \"как, черт побери, летают настоящие асы\". 
День 21. Майор решил нам показать \"шоу одного майора\" и устроил демонстрационный полет с элементами высшего пилотажа. Но он не учел того, что вчера вечером Сидоров несколько \"доработал\" самолет. Поэтому шоу оказалось увлекательным и весьма познавательным, даже для бывалых летчиков. А сам майор впечатлился настолько, что имел вид бобра, на которого упала лошадь Пржевальского, задремавшая на балконе третьего этажа. 
День 22. К нам пришел бравый сержант и заявил, что главным инструктором по самолетанию будет теперь он, потому что майор уступил нам все свои билеты на \"Титаник\". 
День 23. Обучались управлению самолетом на тренажерах. Абсолютным чемпионом по самолетоугробливанию стал Воробьев, отправив вверенный ему самолет на тот свет 112 раз. У сержанта не оказалось поздравительных слов, поэтому он просто крякнул. 
День 24. Выяснилось, что мы все делали неправильно. Сработала диверсионная привычка (мы ведь числимся по КЗОТу диверсантами). Ну и ложили костьми самолет за самолетом. Впрочем, когда это дело прояснилось, количество жертв резко снизилось. Сержант радовался как бабуин, внезапно обнаруживший стратегический запас бананов. 
День 25. Сегодня сержант объяснял нам, почему самолеты летают строем, и в чем разница между эшелоном и клиновидным строем. По его словам, клиновидному строю птицы научились именно у летчиков. 
День 26. Разучивали новый язык - летный. Такой язык воздухолетатели используют для выразительности и для головной боли вероятного противника. Например, фраза \"Пахомыч, забубень сарделькой по косой жабе\" переводится как \"Петров, стрельни ракетой УПСР-20 по тому назойливому самолету, что летит слева от тебя\", а слово \"бревновоз\" означает \"бомбардировщик с четырьмя турбовинтовыми двигателями\". 
День 27. Обучались взлетать с длинной бетонной дорожки.Воробьев начал неправильно рулить хвост, поэтому на сержанте обгорела вся униформа, а сам сержант подкоптился до состояния негра. Но продолжал руководить полетами в набедренной повязке из еловых веток. К сожалению, нас не обучили искусству грамотной посадки, поэтому каждый сел, как умел. 
День 28. Обучались методам правильного приземления. Сержант объяснил нам, что на тактику и стратегию приземления закон бутерброда распространяется в полной мере. Если что не так - то приходится отскр***ть от пола. Поэтому метод посадки \"на честном слове и одном крыле\" проверить не удалось. 
День 29. Сегодня обучались летать по кругу, точнее - по квадрату. Главное - вовремя приметить тот сарай внизу, над которым нужно поворачивать. 
День 30. Отрабатывали над лесом бреющие полеты (на малой высоте) под веселую песню \"Шумел камыш, деревья гнулись\". Убедившись в том, что верхушки деревьев всякими выступающими частями самолета мы не цепляем, перешли к тренировкам в чистом поле по технологии \"Жиллет в руках этих сумасшедших русских\". Летали над полем так, что коровы передвигались исключительно по-пластунски. 
День 31. Обучались катапультированию на учебном стенде. Сидоров похитрил со своей катапультой, поэтому улетел куда-то за лес. Вернулся он через два часа. В обнимку с лосем и с мешком грибов. Покатались на лосе и загнали его.

----------


## Akasey

*Стажировка* 


День 1. КМД (курс молодого диверсанта) закончен. Мы с радостью пожали нашим инструкторам руки и послали их подальше. Теперь наше подразделение прибыло на стажировку, где мы будем затачивать наши диверсионные навыки. 
По случаю прибытия на новое место устроили барбекю. 
День 2. Дружно маленькими группками вышли на разведку окружающей местности для поиска наиболее потенциального противника. Местные жители в целях конспирации думают, что здесь склад военного обмундирования, хранящегося еще с 1917 года. Стратегические запасы, если так можно выразиться. Кроме того, ходят слухи, что именно у нас секретно хранится знаменитый тунгусский метеорит, поэтому его до сих пор никто не может найти. 
День 3. За время нашего отсутствия в дежурную засаду попал капитан, пытавшийся проникнуть на территорию нашего подразделения. Хотели устроить пытки пятой категории, но оказалось, что он - командир нашего подразделения, и вернулся из отпуска. Выпили с ним на брудершафт ящик водки. 
День 4. Навели небольшую уборку и покрасили траву и забор в камуфляжный цвет. Покрасили настолько реалистично, что два грибника расшибли лоб, пытаясь пройти сквозь забор. 
Знакомились с личным составом командования по фотоальбому, чтобы знать, кого не надо брать в плен. 
День 5. Пришел местный житель. Пожаловался, что у него кто-то таскает кур. За два ящика водки обещали разобраться. Ночью ниндзявская засада на крыше курятника выявила злоумышленника - лису. Часа два пинками объясняли ей, кто в курятнике хозяин. Всю оставшуюся жизнь помнить будет. 
День 6. Праздновали успех в первой боевой операции. Устроили многоразовый салют бумерангами. Случайно сбили каких-то пернатых, пролетающих мимо, поэтому им пришлось совершить вынужденную посадку. 
Вечером провели ревизию оружейной кладовки и обнаружили кучу хлама, в том числе пулеметы и двуручные сабли. Оружие должно быть простым и элегантным. Как боевая табуретка. А не как пулемет калибра \"на аллигатора\". Все равно они здесь по улицам не бродят. 
День 7. Во время прогулки по окрестностям, на Иванова наехали какие-то головорезы. В ответ Иванов показал им приемы \"прыгающая креветка\" и \"слон в бодуне\". Как оказалось, это личная гвардия новорусского генерала, дача которого размещается неподалеку, а объясняются они на странном диалекте \"мехх матт\". 
Ночью, чтобы им жизнь не казалась медом, произвели вылазку и втихую разоружили охрану на даче новорусского генерала, отработав на них методику усыпления сибирским валенком. 
День 8. Наблюдали в бинокль злые лица головорезов, бродящих вокруг дачи генерала. Местные говорят, что они ищут троих. Судя по описанию - это Бэтмен, Шварценеггер и Джеймс Бонд. Иванов, чтобы не было паники, за ворота части не выходит. 
День 9. Скоро День рождения у капитана. Произвели ревизию продуктовых запасов. На хороший День рождения их явно не хватает. Зато появилась хорошая мысль, откуда их взять. Поговорили с капитаном, он не возражает. 
День 10. Обдумывали план проникновения в цитадель противника. Ничего умного не придумали, поэтому решили действовать по обстановке. 
Ночью незаметно проникли на дачу генерала. Вынесли не только продукты, но и коллекцию холодного оружия. Охрана и собаки ничего не заметили. 
День 11. На даче у генерала паника. Охрана ссылается на летающие тарелки и нечистую силу. Потому что объяснить, как лошадь оказалась на крыше гаража, никто не смог. Впрочем, как и происхождение надписи \"Здесь был Бэтмен\". 
День 12. На дачу к генералу приехали два грузовика с дополнительной охраной. Ничего, мы еще посмотрим, кто будет первым плакать. 
Ночью реализовали вторую часть плана по устрашению генерала. 
День 13. Проснулись от дикого вопля генерала. Ну еще бы - нырнуть в бассейн и обнаружить там стаю голодных пираний и трех аллигаторов, и при этом остаться спокойным - такое может далеко не каждый. 
День 14. Праздновали День рождения капитана. Подарили ему большого плюшевого ниндзю. Капитан расчувствовался и сказал, что он мечтал о таком с детства. Пили французское вино и дегустировали ниндзявскую кухню (продукты - понятно, откуда). 


*Орлята учатся летать* 


День 32. Обучались ночным полетам. Инструкторы предусмотрительно эвакуировали все мирное население из зоны предполагаемых полетов. Мало того, что летать пришлось действительно ночью, так эти изверги еще и на кабину черную тряпку набросили. Чтобы фонарей не было видно. Предполагалось, что мы будем рулить, полагаясь только на приборы. Но мы оказались умнее и проковыряли маленькую дырочку, а все компасы задвинули в задний карман. 
День 34. Мирное население вернулось в родные хаты. Так как за время полетов не пострадал ни один сарай (за исключением того, в котором случайно забыли быка - от одиночества он проломил крышу, вылез в курятник и, побродив бесцельно, задрых в собачьей будке), то население скинулось и подарило нам два ящика водки и барана на шашлыки. Водку поставили в погреб, а барану выщипали перья... то есть, шерсть. У барана появились мрачные предчувствия. 
День 35. Устроили небольшой пикничок, съели шашлык из барана и два ящика водки. Через пару стаканов сержант развеселился и начал травить байки. Налили ему еще несколько стаканов, чтобы он успокоился. Напоили в дугу медведя, вышедшего из леса посмотреть, что за шум. 
День 36. Похмеляли медведя и приводили его в презентабельный вид, чтобы ему не было стыдно зайти в собственную берлогу. В качестве шефской помощи сделали ему панковскую прическу, причем не только на голове. 
День 37. Сегодня у нас парко-хозяйственный день. Драили самолеты. Странно, но нагар в движке чистится не ершом, а ломом. Совместными усилиями переделали списанный самолет в большой пылесос. Собрали не только пыль и мусор со взлетной полосы, но и косяк гусей, пролетавших мимо. 
День 38. Обучались укладывать разлопушенный парашют в рюкзак, оборудованный спусковой веревкой и кольцом (совсем как на унитазе). Сержант объяснил что в случае аварии принцип эвакуации из самолета похож на эвакуацию из автобуса - \"выдави шнур, выдерни стекло\". 
День 39. Обучались прыгать с парашютом. Иванов засмотрелся на природу, поэтому забыл раскрыть парашют и упал прямо на крышу курятника, из-за чего 12 кур героически скончались на месте (под обломками крыши). Иванов отделался синяками и занозами в ушах. А Петров приземлился прямо в окно третьего этажа штаба. Чтобы разрядить неловкость, он снял карту со стены и с достоинством откланялся. 
День 40. Хоронили погибших кур в нашей столовой в суповом котле. На вкус герои оказались превосходными. Почтили светлую память кур минутой жевания. 
День 41. Обучались стрельбе из тех штуковин, что прикручиваются к самолету. Мишеней было так много, что мы в пылу азарта случайно подстрелили пролетавший мимо метеозонд. Труп метеозонда захватили в плен. 
Вечером сержант рассказал, чем отличается самолет от подводной лодки. 
День 42. К нам приехали на разборки метеорологи. Поиздевались над ними, интересуясь, какая вчера будет погода. А потом грозно спросили, какую шпионскую миссию выполнял метеозонд над территорией секретного леса. Часа через два нам надоело глумиться, и мы отдали им труп метеозонда. 
День 43. Разведка доложила, что над нами насмехаются \"асы\" из соседней самолетной части \"Дельта\". Говорят, что мы дальтоники в мишенях и отстреливаем мирные шарики. Под покровом новолуния наведались к ним в гости и, в качестве ответной любезности, загнули ихним самолетам крылья и хвосты. А на остальных оставили надпись \"Аэровафля\". 
День 44. Прибыла разгневанная орда \"пострадавших\" из соседней части. Мы коварно заманили их на свою территорию и устроили образцово-показательные партизанские маневры, с фейерверками и сюрпризами. Враг в панике бежал, пробив собственной биомассой дырку в заборе. 
День 45. Обучались искусству психической атаки на вероятного противника. Инструкторы называют эту важную миссию \"дефлорацией\". После короткой лекции приступили к отработке практических навыков. Сделали вид, что ошиблись сараем и отработали психическую атаку под вальсы Шуберта на \"Дельте\". Развлеклись по полной программе. Тамошние асы бегали по полю как кролики, укушенные кенгуру. 
День 46. Обучались летать на \"бревновозе\". Пролетая над \"Дельтой\", обнаружили исчезновение жизни. 
День 47. Обучались бомбометанию. Вместо бомб (чтобы не травмировать психику местных жителей) были подготовлены связки кирпичей. Снесли напрочь два сарая. 
Ночью, под руководством Сидорова, из двух самолетов собрали один. Получилось чудо с тремя крыльями и вертикальным взлетом. 
День 48. Сержант и инструкторы просто плакали от счастья, что смогли увидеть вживую этот шедевр. Еще бы - наше чудо набирает стольник за две секунды и умеет стрелять во все стороны, даже вбок.

----------


## Akasey

*Стажировка* 


День 1. КМД (курс молодого диверсанта) закончен. Мы с радостью пожали нашим инструкторам руки и послали их подальше. Теперь наше подразделение прибыло на стажировку, где мы будем затачивать наши диверсионные навыки. 
По случаю прибытия на новое место устроили барбекю. 
День 2. Дружно маленькими группками вышли на разведку окружающей местности для поиска наиболее потенциального противника. Местные жители в целях конспирации думают, что здесь склад военного обмундирования, хранящегося еще с 1917 года. Стратегические запасы, если так можно выразиться. Кроме того, ходят слухи, что именно у нас секретно хранится знаменитый тунгусский метеорит, поэтому его до сих пор никто не может найти. 
День 3. За время нашего отсутствия в дежурную засаду попал капитан, пытавшийся проникнуть на территорию нашего подразделения. Хотели устроить пытки пятой категории, но оказалось, что он - командир нашего подразделения, и вернулся из отпуска. Выпили с ним на брудершафт ящик водки. 
День 4. Навели небольшую уборку и покрасили траву и забор в камуфляжный цвет. Покрасили настолько реалистично, что два грибника расшибли лоб, пытаясь пройти сквозь забор. 
Знакомились с личным составом командования по фотоальбому, чтобы знать, кого не надо брать в плен. 
День 5. Пришел местный житель. Пожаловался, что у него кто-то таскает кур. За два ящика водки обещали разобраться. Ночью ниндзявская засада на крыше курятника выявила злоумышленника - лису. Часа два пинками объясняли ей, кто в курятнике хозяин. Всю оставшуюся жизнь помнить будет. 
День 6. Праздновали успех в первой боевой операции. Устроили многоразовый салют бумерангами. Случайно сбили каких-то пернатых, пролетающих мимо, поэтому им пришлось совершить вынужденную посадку. 
Вечером провели ревизию оружейной кладовки и обнаружили кучу хлама, в том числе пулеметы и двуручные сабли. Оружие должно быть простым и элегантным. Как боевая табуретка. А не как пулемет калибра "на аллигатора". Все равно они здесь по улицам не бродят. 
День 7. Во время прогулки по окрестностям, на Иванова наехали какие-то головорезы. В ответ Иванов показал им приемы "прыгающая креветка" и "слон в бодуне". Как оказалось, это личная гвардия новорусского генерала, дача которого размещается неподалеку, а объясняются они на странном диалекте "мехх матт". 
Ночью, чтобы им жизнь не казалась медом, произвели вылазку и втихую разоружили охрану на даче новорусского генерала, отработав на них методику усыпления сибирским валенком. 
День 8. Наблюдали в бинокль злые лица головорезов, бродящих вокруг дачи генерала. Местные говорят, что они ищут троих. Судя по описанию - это Бэтмен, Шварценеггер и Джеймс Бонд. Иванов, чтобы не было паники, за ворота части не выходит. 
День 9. Скоро День рождения у капитана. Произвели ревизию продуктовых запасов. На хороший День рождения их явно не хватает. Зато появилась хорошая мысль, откуда их взять. Поговорили с капитаном, он не возражает. 
День 10. Обдумывали план проникновения в цитадель противника. Ничего умного не придумали, поэтому решили действовать по обстановке. 
Ночью незаметно проникли на дачу генерала. Вынесли не только продукты, но и коллекцию холодного оружия. Охрана и собаки ничего не заметили. 
День 11. На даче у генерала паника. Охрана ссылается на летающие тарелки и нечистую силу. Потому что объяснить, как лошадь оказалась на крыше гаража, никто не смог. Впрочем, как и происхождение надписи "Здесь был Бэтмен". 
День 12. На дачу к генералу приехали два грузовика с дополнительной охраной. Ничего, мы еще посмотрим, кто будет первым плакать. 
Ночью реализовали вторую часть плана по устрашению генерала. 
День 13. Проснулись от дикого вопля генерала. Ну еще бы - нырнуть в бассейн и обнаружить там стаю голодных пираний и трех аллигаторов, и при этом остаться спокойным - такое может далеко не каждый. 
День 14. Праздновали День рождения капитана. Подарили ему большого плюшевого ниндзю. Капитан расчувствовался и сказал, что он мечтал о таком с детства. Пили французское вино и дегустировали ниндзявскую кухню (продукты - понятно, откуда).

----------

